# RIO powerhead making loud buzzing noise



## FobbyBobby (Mar 7, 2004)

i just bought a new RIO 600 submersible water pump to use for my DIY Co2 reactor

i put everything together, and fire it up, and it makes like a buzzing sound but i thought it was kinda of like turning on a aquaclear filter or something

but it still kept on buzzing after 5 minutes, so i just took it apart, to see if maybe something got caught in the impeller or anything, but everything looked fine, put it back together

and it still makes the buzzing noise!!

anyone have any experience with RIO pumps?? are they just normally this loud?? or maybe i have to leave it on a little longer because its a new pump?


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

I have experience with a few RIO pumps and would personally never use them again. They have a horrible track record of shocking their owners (literally), as well as being subject to catastrophic meltdowns. Run a google search on the topic and I'm sure you'll find plenty of information about it. HTH.


----------



## nitromad (Dec 29, 2004)

we talk ing about juwel rio pumps ??? if so take it back my rio 600 pump in my rio 180 tank started buzzing it turns out it was jamming and will only it get worse, if well not talking about juwel rio pump just laugh at me post roud: 





Gavin


----------



## TeeItUp (Mar 18, 2004)

You may have air in the impeller chamber. Turn it up side down and see if you can burp out some air.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

It could be air, but even after I make sure all the air is out of the impeller chamber of my Rio600, it also buzzes. I have determined that it is the backpressure the powerhead is seeing that is causing the noise. Try disconnecting the reactor and simply running the powerhead under water and see if it is any quieter. I am also using mine to power an external reactor and I've noticed it makes a buzzing noise, especially when the bioballs get a bit clogged. 
These powerheads weren't really designed to be under any load, so the noise is probably vibration in the impeller or bypass over the blade tips (possibly cavitation). I'm planning on replacing the Rio600 with a larger pump, and of a different make. Something designed for a pressure load.


----------



## FobbyBobby (Mar 7, 2004)

wow thanks so much for your replies !!!

it turns out it was air in the impeller chamber, and i did just as teeitup told to do, flipping it upside down

when i did that all these bubbles came out, then i powered it on and its silent now

i am concerned about the pump shorting out, but i think most of the people who have had issues with these have used the more powerful ones...but i have it plugged into a ground fault interrupter socket i think...so hopefully it won't short out on me and kill my fish/me 

thanks guys for all your help!


----------

